
To remove a trillion tons of co2 from the atmosphere: Bury it - mooreds
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/12/new-plan-remove-trillion-tons-carbon-dioxide-atmosphere-bury-it/
======
vipref
Quoting the article: it says trees "bury CO2". that is just wrong!

I don't believe that is a good choice of words. CO2 is essential to their
survival. burying it is not how one would describe the process of
transformation!

